# Young Bird Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

THE SAN DIEGO METRO CLUB WILL BE HAVING ITS YOUNG BIRD SHOW SATERDAY OCT 4. AT 7064 LEVANT ST ,SANDIEGO ,CA. Birds should be cooped be 12 noon for more info call 619-390-4082 GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Show*

See you there!


----------

